# Mystery Snail, Sick Betta



## Catladywithafish (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a sick Betta, question is not about her. She has a Mystery Snail in her tank. I believe she has Dropsy. Large tumor like rock on her side. Can I give snail medicine? Can the Snail be put in with other Bettas? Can it carry disease that caused the Dropsy? (I know Dropsy is a secondary conditions). If I put him in gallon thank and give him Medicine for week will that kill anything he might be caring to the next fish? What Medicine can you give a snail.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

A tumor on her side? She probably already had this before she got dropsy. What could of happened was that the tumor is pressing on her organs - organ damage and/or fluid build up has caused dropsy.

How long have you had her? How long has she had the tumor? When did dropsy show up? When was the snail introduced?

I know that snails and other scaleless critters find that medication and salts VERY harsh. Yes, they can carry disease and parasites. Though from the sounds of it, neither have caused the issue with your little lady. Quarantining the snail (like any critter) is a good idea, if you believe there is a chance of parasites or bacteria in your tank. Snails do not show symptoms like fish do, and most don't show ANY symptoms, other than dying.


----------



## Catladywithafish (Oct 2, 2013)

I had gotten her as a Baby Betta. I saw her sitting in the story for a month. Every time I went in to by supply, She was there. Her tail was damage almost gone. I did not want her to die at the store. She never moved her tail or half her body when she swam. I have had her for 7 months now. Her Tumor is half her body size. She stop coming to see me. Always been outgoing. She has had the snail for a month. I see no signs of Parasites or any thing like that. Snail is very active. I was told she had dropsy or a tumor by others. No other sign of sickness in Betta. Only The Large mass on her left side. I think it was slowly growing. She never swam well, just in the last weeks it has effected her. She swings into things and don't come to see me or eat. 
How long do I keep the snail in quarantine until it save to add in with other snail or Betta?
I feel bad I could not do more for her. She is my favorite girl. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Dropsy is usually bloat and/or the pineconing. Otherwise it sounds like a tumor. Can you get a picture of it (including bird's eye view)? 

As for the snail, my own personal rule for the scaleless is 6-8 weeks. But this is ONLY my own personal idea. I prefer to quarantine them twice as long because they don't tend to show things in 2 weeks, like most fish (in most cases) do. 

HOWEVER, if you do not suspect a bacteria, fungus or parasite to be the culprit and it is just the tumor that has caused dropsy then I would still do a quarantine, but wouldn't have it for as long as I mentioned. 2-4 weeks I'd say, if you are absolutely certain. If you are unsure, it never hurts to go longer.


----------



## Catladywithafish (Oct 2, 2013)

Can't get a picture of her. She won't come out from behind her filter. When she dose she swimming so wildly she hits things in her tank and quickly goes back behind her filter. She is normal looking beside the large pea size lump on her left side of her body. It is half her size. She is now bent in half. It is only on the one side. I took out so of the things in her tank. Give her more open water. Thank your for all your help. Snail is in his temp housing.


----------

